

Oprah's Head, Ann-Margaret's Body: A Brief History of Pre-Photoshop Fakery - iand
http://theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/06/oprahs-head-ann-margarets-body-a-brief-history-of-pre-photoshop-fakery/258369/

======
kooshball
I was thinking about something very similar to this.

Given the possibility for high quality fake picture/videos, has anyone ever
tried to use fake evidence in order in order to throw out real ones?

Let's assume this scenario: Jeff got pulled over for running a red light.
There is video recording of this being used as evidence in court. If Jeff is
able to produce the exact same video with same timestamp, except this time it
has the prosecutor sitting in the car, can he argue that since they both look
real, and obviously can't both be real, both would have to be thrown out?

It seems to me once this happens, all evidence of the same type would have a
higher bar of being acceptable as real.

~~~
cleverjake
In that exact situation, videos are usually use an Image Authentication
System. A method of digitally signing them to prevent forgery.

But basically, no. There is a burden of proof on the prosecution to show the
evidence has not been tampered with after taken from an official source, but
recreating the same thing wouldn't change anything - unless you were able to
prove the IAS was flawed and could be duplicated (Nikon had this problem a
year or two ago).

